# Thunderbunny?



## kroberts (Jul 18, 2007)

I'm a VW noob so please pardon my general question.

I saw an old thread about Thunderbunny side skirts. I hadn't heard of the Thunderbunny so I read what I could find about it. Was the Thunderbunny package a complete car you had to special order from a dealership or was it a kit the dealer installed, like the John Cooper Works kit on the Minis?

TIA


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

It was an optional body kit.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)




----------



## rawkusmode32 (May 24, 2007)

^ that pic makes it look like it has a large mouth and little mustache


----------



## Cortexiphan (Mar 2, 2010)

rawkusmode32 said:


> ^ that pic makes it look like it has a large mouth and little mustache


:laugh:


----------



## Kzoo (Jun 23, 2011)

rawkusmode32 said:


> ^ that pic makes it look like it has a large mouth and little mustache


Bahahaahahaahha!


----------



## sleepin gti (Jan 21, 2011)

cant say ive ever seen this look. but i like it a lot. 


^^^thats coming from a guy who doesnt like mk5 anything... strictly oppinionated tho


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

rawkusmode32 said:


> ^ that pic makes it look like it has a large mouth and little mustache


You would. :laugh:


----------



## kroberts (Jul 18, 2007)

What kind of wheels are those in the pix in post #2?

Damn!


----------



## mx425 (Nov 11, 2010)

The thunderbunny was also a factory option on tdi cup edition Jettas.


----------

